

Obama Urges Lawmakers to Pass NSA Surveillance Bill - joelgrus
http://www.wsj.com/articles/obama-urges-lawmakers-to-pass-nsa-surveillance-bill-1432676351

======
ExxKA
Paywalled

~~~
penprogg
You can copy the link into google and access it through there

~~~
greenyoda
... or read a similar article from the NY Times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9608105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9608105)

